# Cutter Chatter on Thin Wall Parts



## rake60 (Jan 9, 2009)

When you are machining thin wall parts chatter is often an issue.
Chatter occurs when a resonant value is reached.
Sometimes changing the speed or increasing the feed will eliminate
that factor of resonance. Sometimes it will not...
In those cases there are still options available.
If you are turning an OD, a rolled up section or rubber, wet rag or
paper stuffed into the bore should eliminate the ringing and chatter.

The same holds true for a bore.
Rubber, wet rag or paper wired to the OD will dampen the effects of
resonance and the bore will cut cleaner. 

This is one of those tips that *HAS* to be used with *COMMON SCENE!*
If you pack a bore with wet cloth or paper and that material is extending 
out of that bore, flopping around with every revolution...  
Need I say more?

Same goes for the OD buffering.
If that part is flaming hot... 
Once again, need I say more?

Your own best safety device is between your ears!
Chatter on thin wall parts CAN be resolved, but *NEVER* at a risk.

Rick


----------



## lugnut (Jan 9, 2009)

In my "other life" years ago I worked in a auto parts store for couple of years. We had a break drum lathe that we had to operate every once in a while. I can still hear that terrible ringing and chattering sound it would sometimes make. Then we found that if we stretched a big rubber band cut from a car inter tube around the break drum, most of the noise would stop. Sounds all most like the same thing as Rick is talking about.
Mel


----------



## two dogs (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had good luck using modeling clay. Just moosh some around the ID or OD. ;D

Mark


----------



## Davyboy (Jan 10, 2009)

I've used a piece of wood dowel rod, closet pole or hammer handle held against a workpiece to dampen the 'singing' vibrations. As the cut get closer to the main mass of material or closer to the chuck, then vibrations are less. As Rick has said, Be aware of what you are doing, and THINK about the safest way to do it. Try not to create un-necessary risks.

DB


----------



## densue (Apr 28, 2009)

Model clay works good but I know when you use silly puddy to fill the cavity there will be very little chatter while cutting the outer wall. As far as the inner wall boring goes, silly puddy does a very good job when you use a generous amount on the outer wall as well.


----------



## densue (Apr 28, 2009)

P.S.
also turn a slower rpm and use a smaller feed rate as well.


----------

